# Missing sales in January KDP report?



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm wondering if it's just me.

My KDP report for January does not coincide with the Month to Date unit sales for January, either in the US or UK.  Many of the books lack a sale or two in the January report.

I'm used to the two reports being spot on, and all the problems with sales not showing up in February make me wonder what the problem is.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, comparing my spreadsheet to the week-ending numbers for 1/28 shows a huge discepancy. And, that was supposed to be before the problems started to occur on 2/1. There's at least a 600 book difference (most of which were probably free, but still).


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Me too. I figured I'd been overdoing it the last month and adjusted my figures down  These past few weeks have been a tough ol' time for Amazon reporting.


----------



## EveLanglais (Nov 29, 2010)

I compared my two reports after reading this and my sales are off which explains why their number was so much lower than my estimate.
How odd. I guess I'll have to email them and see what's up. Thanks for brining it to my attention.
Eve


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

My report does not match up to my figures or the "Last month" report on the KDP repports.  In some cases up to a hundred missing over 7 titles.
I guess I will contact them.  Some of the missing sales are from books that had a free period but others did not.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

My report is also WAY off, probably free titles, but still. 


1 sale at 35%
22 sales at 70%
2 borrows
7232 free

But the Month end numbers on KDP show: 8273

That's a difference of 1,000+ sales. Even if they tell me "well, they were all free" that doesn't give me much confidence in their accounting practices.....

Also emailing, will see if I get a response.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Yep, I'm missing sales in both the US and UK. About 13 paid and 25 frees out of 367 and 531 respectively.

I've sent a query.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Not wishing any ill luck on anyone else, but thanks for letting me know it's not just me.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Mine, too. I just checked my reports against the reported and I'm missing at least 4 sales. I sent a message. We'll see if they fix it.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine are wrong too. Off by about 8 in the US and 1in the UK. I guess I'll have to write them too.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, mine are off as well. I'm missing about 200 paid sales according to my estimates. I thought maybe I counted incorrectly.


----------



## G.Hugh (Sep 24, 2009)

We too have the same issue.  We track sales daily on our own books from the daily stats and that report agreed with the monthly on line report but not with the excel download report which is short sales of two of our titles.

We have sent them a very detailed analysis.

I noted that the excel report was not released until today, February 15, 2012.  There may have been a system mess-up.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Glad I looked here, because my report is way off for January as well (over 500 missing in US sales and 30 in UK).
I already send a detailed description of the errors to customer support, so we'll see what happens. 

So, this is the first time, for me anyway, that this has happened, and I've been with Amazon for over 2 years.
Something tells me it is my enrollment in "Select" in January that is causing this issue, since it's the only thing that has changed.

Joe


----------



## G.Hugh (Sep 24, 2009)

Joe, you may have provided the clue.  Select began in January but we have no books in select because we cannot pull them from other distributors, however they had to do a lot of programming to accommodate that new addition to their products.  I would bet that therein lies the problem.


----------



## tawnytaylor (Feb 19, 2011)

Gah! I'm off by over 2,000  Is there a direct email for KDP? Or do we go through the Contact Us link?


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep. I'm missing US sales on three titles, and UK sales on two titles.

Like others, this the first time my monthly report hasn't tallied with what's reported in KDP.

More than a little worrying. I was expected sales to be added, not taken away, given that virtually no sales happened on the 31st and I had a warning in Author Central about a reporting delay.

My account has been screwy for a few weeks. The first week of Feb was extra screwy. Now it's back to "normal" screwy.

Sigh.


----------



## melissafmiller (Feb 17, 2011)

Would someone who has contacted KDP be kind enough to report back in general terms what they say?  I, too, am missing sales, but given how long it is taking KDP to even generate the "it's taking us longer than usual to e-mail you" e-mail, I am hesitant to clog the system unless KDP plans to do something other than say everything's fine, nothing to see here, move along.

Thanks.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm missing ten sales and am not in Select. So, this is a system wide error, not just a Select accounting issue.


----------



## jimbronyaur (Feb 9, 2011)

Glad it's not just me.

I'm missing quite a few PAID sales.

I'm not in Select and did nothing with free at all.  First time this has happened too.  My guess is that their system is going wild with Select, not to mention the problems in Feb.  

The only clue I can think of is that in an email KDP told me that if someone pays with a "certain kind of card" it make takes a few days for everything to process... does that mean if a sale was made January 30 but the funds were transferred to Amazon from the customer until Feb 2, would it be a Jan or a Feb sale?

I'm sure I'm just confusing myself here... *sigh*

I don't like this one bit since last month was such a good month and I've now made writing my full time occupation... 

As far as auditing the six week royalty, that's hard to do because the month changes in the middle of a week.  

I wish their system was like B&N's where the sales show up with the date, etc.

Hope someone gets an answer sooner than later.

-jb


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

jimbronyaur said:


> The only clue I can think of is that in an email KDP told me that if someone pays with a "certain kind of card" it make takes a few days for everything to process... does that mean if a sale was made January 30 but the funds were transferred to Amazon from the customer until Feb 2, would it be a Jan or a Feb sale?
> 
> -jb


No. The sale doesn't actually show up in reporting until the payment clears. So if someone bought a book in the 30th with a debt card and it doesn't clear until the 2nd, the sale wouldn't show up until February on any report that we see.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Needless to say, I immediately noticed that I am missing about *3000* free giveaways on one of my titles. What else is missing, I'm not sure but the report is off. No doubt about it.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

And if that was the case, surely it would have come up before. I have nine months of reports where the KDP numbers perfectly match the monthly Excel spreadsheets - this is the first time I've seen any discrepancy like this.


----------



## W.W. (Jun 27, 2011)

jimbronyaur said:


> Glad it's not just me.
> 
> I'm missing quite a few PAID sales.
> 
> ...


This! How can we keep track when they report in this manner?

This isn't about us being obsessive, it's about being good business people, able to track what we're owed and follow up if there's a problem. I'm getting increasingly annoyed. One of my books, which is not in Select, made a huge jump in rankings right at Feb.1-2, yet NO SALES were reported for that title from Jan.30-Feb.4, and there was no subsequent "catch-up" reporting of a bunch of sales. So that book had its best sales ever, and I'm starting to think I'll never see those sales.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I have two books in Select but did not run any free promos in January (I have one short story that's price-matched to free, however). I'm noticing errors, too -- nothing on the massive scale that some of you have seen, but two of my books are missing several paid sales that show up on the prior month's report but aren't in the Excel spreadsheet.

Count me in as someone else who'd like to hear what customer service has to say about this -- I'm hesitant to contact them because they're probably getting deluged with emails right now.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I have to pull together all my figures before I email them. God, I hate that. They have always exactly matched all figures before. This is a first.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

You can add me to the list. None of my tittles are in Select and 12 out of 13 titles are reported incorrectly. So disappointing since Jan was my first month where my sales were high enough to replace my income. I emailed them with a detailed list of whats missing. We'll see.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Like others above, I'm not going to mail KDP just yet - I'm sure they are getting a deluge, and I don't want to gunk up the system. If anyone gets a response, let us know what's said.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

My numbers are off, too. 

And I'm having a royalty rate problem--already emailing about that so I'll wait to see what's up on the sales numbers.


----------



## jimbronyaur (Feb 9, 2011)

dgaughran said:


> Like others above, I'm not going to mail KDP just yet - I'm sure they are getting a deluge, and I don't want to gunk up the system. If anyone gets a response, let us know what's said.


Yes, I hope everyone sees this and respects it... the last thing we want is to crash the KDP email system... we're a tight group on KB, so we'll post responses as soon as we get them.

I shot them an email late morning. Now we wait.

I'm sure they'll get it fixed, as they always do. Just another fun day of running a business! 

-jb


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Can someone say exactly what is off? What are you comparing? If X is not equal to Y, exactly what are X and Y? Which one do you accept as correct? (This is what the systems guy at Amazon would ask.)


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Example:

Book A shows 300 sales on the January MTD report and 250 in the Monthly report.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Terrence OBrien said:


> Can someone say exactly what is off? What are you comparing? If X is not equal to Y, exactly what are X and Y? Which one do you accept as correct? (This is what the systems guy at Amazon would ask.)


The "Net Units Sold or Borrowed" column in the Excel file is different from the "Net Units Sold" column in the January month-to-date unit sales. In my case, not by much, but there is a discrepancy...and it's not in my favor.

The borrow numbers are correct, but the sales numbers are not.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Does anyone who did NOT go free in Jan have a problem?


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Terrence OBrien said:


> Does anyone who did NOT go free in Jan have a problem?


Yes. I have not gone free, and I am missing sales.


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Interesting... I just checked my reports and everything seems correct. No missing sales/borrows/freebies between my MTD numbers and my downloaded January Excel spreadsheet. I did go free for a day last month too. Maybe it's because I didn't sell as much as everyone who's having the problem? Or maybe it's because I don't keep records during the month? (I just find it too difficult to get an accurate count throughout the month, especially when I have free promotions, since I can't always be on at exactly 2am when the free stops to see my numbers.)

I'm keeping an eye on this thread, though, since now I'm curious.


----------



## Sara Pierce (May 15, 2011)

I'm missing reporting for 178 downloads of which 18 are paid. EU and borrows are fine but I'm missing 15 from US and 3 from UK. That's approximately $40-50 for me and I'd prefer to have that back, thank you very much!   I've sent a detailed message via their contact page with the ASIN, exact numbers from both US and UK and hope to hear back soon. 

But yeah this is a first for me, I'd started to grow complacent with Amazon's reporting totals...


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

_"Yes. I have not gone free, and I am missing sales."_

Ok. Still wearing the systems hat... does anyone who was NOT free in Dec or Jan have a problem?

I ask for two reasons. First, because we know KDP sales reporting lags. So I wonder if Dec sales lagged and some are reported as Jan in KDP.

Second, it appears to be impossible to get an accurate count of paid sales in a month when a book is free. This is due to the same lag in reporting to KDP. When an Amazon day ends at midnight Pacific, free downloads can continue to increment the MTD sales figure after midnight and into the next few days. We can stay up to note the KDP MTD sales figure at midnight, but we have no reason to presume everything after that is paid.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Terrence OBrien said:


> Does anyone who did NOT go free in Jan have a problem?


I did not have any free books in January and my sales report is off -- on both books in and not in KDP Select.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

For those who are missing freebies, did your books go free at the end of the month?


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Terrence OBrien said:


> _"Yes. I have not gone free, and I am missing sales."_
> 
> Ok. Still wearing the systems hat... does anyone who was NOT free in Dec or Jan have a problem?


I have never gone free, and yep, still missing sales.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

Terrence OBrien said:


> _"Yes. I have not gone free, and I am missing sales."_
> 
> Ok. Still wearing the systems hat... does anyone who was NOT free in Dec or Jan have a problem?
> 
> ...


I have 13 titles and all but one of them are incorrect on the excel report. I keep track of my own numbers but even if you click on "Unit sales covering period 01/01/2012 to 01/31/2012" and then look at the excel sheet their numbers don't match their own numbers. So even if I wasnt comparing the excel sheet to the reports I keep for myself, they don't match the reported sales on KDP. And none of my titles are in select and yes, I had two titles on free promotion but that still leaves 10 titles that were neither free nor in select that are not showing correct on the excel sheet.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

In my case, I'm missing sales on two books that are not in KDP select and did not go free.

The one book in KDP Select that had a free promotion went free in the middle of the month.  Oddly, the paid sales for that one are correct, while the free numbers are off about a hundred.


----------



## tawnytaylor (Feb 19, 2011)

I have inconsistencies in both titles that were free in January and titles that weren't. I also have inconsistencies for both titles that were in select and titles that weren't. It doesn't seem to matter. The numbers are just off. Some by only 1 or two, some off by a couple hundred, and one by over 1200.


----------



## tawnytaylor (Feb 19, 2011)

My theory (based on how widespread the issue is, and how the inconsistencies are spread across all my titles): A day's sales (or maybe more than one day) may have been left off the January royalty report somehow. Hopefully the KDP team will figure out the glitch.


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

Figured I'd add my two cents for anyone who is trying to make sense of the pattern. I enrolled in Select at the outset and have never gone free. 
In December paid sales and Borrows matched exactly when comparing the KDP MTD report to the Royalty spreadsheet
In January, borrows are accurate but paid sales are off by 16, which ends up being about 3%. 

I haven't contacted them either, because it looks like enough people have emailed for them to be aware of the problem and working on it and I don't want to add busy work for their Customer Service folks.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, I'm missing about 2400 in sales & borrows, so I shot them off an email.

I really hope they figure out whatever's glitching the system soon. I'm starting to worry about February, since the Daily reports were screwed up at the beginning of the month. But what happens if both the Daily and the Monthly reports are off? We can check Jan numbers, because we have the daily numbers. But for Feb., we're counting on the monthly numbers being right, since the daily numbers were off.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I hadn't even bothered to look at my one free (price-matched) title, and lo and behold! It's off by almost 400. In fact, only one of my titles had the numbers reported correctly.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

I am missing sales on two of my books. Neither of which is in Select and neither has ever been free for any reason.  So it isn't just Select books.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I


Terrence OBrien said:


> Does anyone who did NOT go free in Jan have a problem?


I'm not in Select, none of my books has ever been free, and I'm short 50 sales for the month. I check sales once a day about 5 p.m. So actual total month sales are always a few more than what I write down at 5 on the last day of the month. The shortage is on everything, more on my best selling book, less on the short story, but totals 50.

As others have said, I'm going to wait a bit and see how this shakes out. I'm also on a romance authors forum, and most of them are reporting similar shortages and of course a lot are busy contacting Amazon already.


----------



## Anette_Darbyshire (Jan 22, 2012)

I too have noticed a discrepancy in my Jan report.  I haven't worked out the exact numbers yet but I'm missing a few tens of sales, almost certainly all paid, although I did have a few free days in January.

In order not to overload the system I haven't reported this but assume that, as Amazon must know about this, they will make some sort of announcement soon.

Anette x


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't think we can reconcile KDP MTD reports and the monthly reports without going all the way back to the beginning of a book's Amazon life. Even with no free days, MTD reporting lags can put some sales from month-1 into month-2 and onto the month-2 MTD report.

So we have potential discrepancies for Jan coming from Dec sales reported in Jan, and also from Jan sales reported in Feb. This same phenomenon can operate every month. So there is no starting point to reconcile without going all the way back to the first month the book was live.

Why would we see a difference between the MTD and the monthly? If the monthly comes from the payables system, payables likely have a very strict cutoff for the month. Suppose they include everything with a transaction date between the beginning and end of the month. These dates are often recorded with both date and time to the second. And remember, they have two weeks to get the payables right.

If KDP MTD has a looser reporting regime, MTD and monthly may match, but they may not. So with a lag, the system will not produce a match between MTD and monthly. Add the fact that it is impossible to accurately count paid vs free in any month with a free, and it's ripe for confusion.

[Disclaimer: How do I know all this? I don't. I'm just observing system behavior and inferring from past experience with such systems. I may be totally wrong. Amazon still hasn't called. And I know they call others...]


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I just checked my January report and everything was as it should be. I'm not in Select and thus didn't go free in January, so maybe the issue really limited to KDP Select users.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Terence, I'm usually with you when you make these points, but I'm a counter-example to this particular theory.

My missing sales are on books that have never been free. In all cases, not only have the books never been free, but all eight previous monthly reports perfectly match my own records, transcribed directly from the continual reports and double-checked at the end of each month.

In other words, everything matched up until this report. Something is off.

Also, I'm not in Select - so there goes that theory.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

David,

Good data. High or low volume of unit sales? Under my idea, high volume with end of month sales would be most susceptible.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Low volume. I sold 10 a day on average in Jan, although the last week in the month averaged 15-20. 

Which makes it doubly annoying that things went screwy on Jan 31st/Feb 1st. Sales dropped to near nothing and have barely recovered since.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

It appears I am missing almost 3000 somewhere.  I have to put the 2 reports together and see where the deficit is but I plan to contact KDP.  Please share if someone else gets an answer first.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm missing hundreds of sales.  I have one free book and seven paid.  I'm not in select at all.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay, I Just received the following via email:

Hello, 
We're experiencing a reporting issue where information displayed in the Prior Month's Royalties report doesn't match the Month-to-Date paid sales data. We can assure you this reporting issue does not affect royalties, and our engineers are working to resolve this as quickly as possible. We'll update this English forum thread once this issue is fixed: http://forums.kindledirectpublishing.com/kdpforums/thread.jspa?threadID=28833

Thanks for your patience and understanding.
Regards, Steph D. Kindle Direct Publishing Team


----------



## EveLanglais (Nov 29, 2010)

I received the same email as well. So now we wait to see which report is accurate.


----------



## Sara Pierce (May 15, 2011)

Received the same email just now, hopefully this'll get resolved quickly.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

Got the same email, so glad they're addressing it so quickly and keeping us in the loop about it.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like a mass-mailing, since I hadn't reported my discrepancies yet. 

At least they're being proactive this time.


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

I got the email too. I'm confused about the "does not affect royalties" bit. How can it not? Sigh.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

Kpfowler said:


> I got the email too. I'm confused about the "does not affect royalties" bit. How can it not? Sigh.


I would take that to mean that the royalties you are actually owed won't be affected by the reporting mistake.


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

Joseph Rhea said:


> Okay, I Just received the following via email:
> 
> Hello,
> We're experiencing a reporting issue where information displayed in the Prior Month's Royalties report doesn't match the Month-to-Date paid sales data. We can assure you this reporting issue does not affect royalties, and our engineers are working to resolve this as quickly as possible. We'll update this English forum thread once this issue is fixed: http://forums.kindledirectpublishing.com/kdpforums/thread.jspa?threadID=28833
> ...


DITTO


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

_"I got the email too. I'm confused about the "does not affect royalties" bit. How can it not? Sigh."_

It appears they are saying the monthly report with royalty computations is correct, while the Jan MTD report is wrong.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Just got my email as well!


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, I got it too. I think it went out system wide.

Here's the thing though.... how could it NOT affect the royalties we are owed? Either there ARE tens, hundreds, or thousands more sales for all of us, or there are not and there needs to be some kind of explanation. 

But I doubt we'll get it.... oh well. Still record sales for me thanks to KDP Select.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

I imagine a lot of spouses are hearing, "It's gonna be another late night, sorry."

And I feel bad for them.

Same email here. Along with an email that one of my books doesn't qualify for KDP, but I can't figure out where another copy of it might be for sale! Took it down from Smashwords, Nook, and iBooks.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, clearly a mass mailing, as I hadn't emailed them yet either.

I assume by "this reporting issue does not affect royalties" they mean "don't worry, you'll get what's coming to you... just as soon as we figure out what the correct number is."


----------



## HeatherVivant (Dec 30, 2011)

There's a reporting problem on the freebies, but my paid numbers are what I expected.  Interestingly, the discrepancy in the free number corresponds to time delays I saw in free sales "catching up" on the day after a trial.  It leads me to believe that the report for tracking free downloads runs against a different set of data or as part of a different report than does the paid sales.  But on the month-to-date report, these numbers are combined.

I think the people saying that they're tracking their daily sales are making the mistake of thinking that the numbers appear on the month-to-date report in real time.  From everything I've seen, even without the noticeable glitches of early February, there are significant delays in reporting.  That might lead some people to think they have verified sales but I would question any kind of daily tracking using this method for a book that has been free.

If people are seeing discrepancies between the month-to-date for January and the XLS--there's not enough info in the month-to-date to distinguish between free and paid, so that report is worthless for reconciling things (unless you've had no trials).

The only thing that could be a legitimate problem would be differences in the last 6 weeks with the XLS--but even then, some of the weeks slop over into different months, so you're still making a bit of a guess around the edges.  Not to say that there isn't a problem, just saying that it will be difficult to verify if you've done any free trials.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Since the daily numbers are correct (which is how we're all checking the monthly report), I'm taking it to mean that they'll be paying on the daily numbers and they'll fix whatever glitch is happening with the monthly.

Where I'm worried about it, is in February, where the daily numbers are screwed up. When the Feb report comes out, there is going to be no reliable way to check the monthly because of the daily numbers being wrong to begin with.

And no, this isn't just affecting freebies. If it was only affecting "freebie sales" then most of us wouldn't give a fig.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

_"Since the daily numbers are correct (which is how we're all checking the monthly report), I'm taking it to mean that they'll be paying on the daily numbers and they'll fix whatever glitch is happening with the monthly."_

Why are the daily numbers correct?


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Why do you think the daily numbers for January are incorrect?


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't know what is correct or incorrect. I don't have the evidence to make a conclusion. So if someone does have evidence or reason to consider the daily correct, I'd like to learn about it. 

There does seem to be a general trend in the threads to accept the daily KDP reports as correct. I can understand that bias since the dailies are higher than the monthlies. But from a systems perspective, I don't have the information necessary to make a conclusion.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Joseph Rhea said:


> Okay, I Just received the following via email:
> 
> Hello,
> We're experiencing a reporting issue where information displayed in the Prior Month's Royalties report doesn't match the Month-to-Date paid sales data. We can assure you this reporting issue does not affect royalties, and our engineers are working to resolve this as quickly as possible. We'll update this English forum thread once this issue is fixed: http://forums.kindledirectpublishing.com/kdpforums/thread.jspa?threadID=28833
> ...


I received the same Steph D. email. This scares me.

My US and UK numbers are about 30 lower on the Excel sheet (thanks to the people here who reported the problem -- I wouldn't have known because I never check the two reports against each other).

Amazon should have pulled the Excel sheets from the website since there was a question about accuracy.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Terrence OBrien said:


> Second, it appears to be impossible to get an accurate count of paid sales in a month when a book is free. This is due to the same lag in reporting to KDP. When an Amazon day ends at midnight Pacific, free downloads can continue to increment the MTD sales figure after midnight and into the next few days. We can stay up to note the KDP MTD sales figure at midnight, but we have no reason to presume everything after that is paid.


Well this just makes it impossible to keep accurate records then, eh? When my free promotion ended, I looked at my numbers at around 8 the next morning and started basing paid sales off of that number going forward. I thought I was being conservative and that when the actual numbers came out that I'd have from 1 to 1,000 more actual sales, since a lot had happened between 2am (midnight PST) and 8am! According to the numbers today, I UNDER calculated my freebies by almost 500! What a disappointment!!

And yes, I have some discrepancies in my numbers too. My book that is NOT in KDP is showing up 25 under what it should be.

January 2012 is still my best month ever by FAR. But it's a bit of a let down to have things screwed up so much after all the anticipation...


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

_"Well this just makes it impossible to keep accurate records then, eh?"_

Yes. I think people are mistaken in the idea that they can accurately distinguish between free and paid. It's one of those times when knowing what we don't know is valuable information.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Is anyone else experiencing what may be (I hope) a glitch in the live sales reports. Kings's X moved back onto a couple top 100 lists today, but according to the report page, it did that without a single sale today.  I was expecting 50 or so today.  I'm hoping that they took the live feed offline or something to fix the other issue.  Anybody else noticing something strange going on?


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I've got loads of sales missing, not just a few. Even on the books NOT in select the figures are messed up!

Dropped them a line too.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

I sent KDP a detailed email this afternoon. Their reply:


Hello from Amazon KDP.

We wanted to write you to confirm that we received your recent email to KDP Support and will be responding to you as soon as possible.  Unfortunately, our response time is taking a bit longer than the usual 24 hours we normally reply within.

Thanks for your patience and understanding.

Regards,

Amazon Kindle Direct Publishing Team


Please note: This email was sent from an address which cannot accept incoming emails. Please do not reply.


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

It looks like the monthly sales report has been fixed! Yippee! It definitely wasn't only freebies not being reported correctly because my bottom line was just increased by several hundred dollars. I will definitely have sweeter dreams tonight. Anyone else seeing the corrected report?


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Heidi, yes, my Excel sheet is correct now. I just counted up the numbers. Someone earlier in this thread said Amazon might have left off a day.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes. I scored. I got 300 additional free downloads. Nothing else. When they do call I'll ask for another decoder ring instead.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm glad I checked in here. I zipped over the check out the new monthly report and it's gone up by over a thousand dollars.


----------



## Lee Moan (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm based in the UK and my monthly report has been updated this morning. Figures match and appear correct now. US royalty increase = $1.35. Phew.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep. All fixed here too. That was nice and quick.

Now if they could just sort out whatever the hell is going with February...


----------



## EveLanglais (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow that was prompt of them. All fixed on my new report


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Help - My report for January says there was a total of 39,000 downloads.  The Monthly royalties report for January says 35,029  were free downloads.  Does that mean I sold about 4,100 books?  If so. . . then they need to do some heavy readjusting on my royalties.  Anyone who has been corrected, I'd appreciate your advice.


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I'm not in Select and thus didn't go free in January, so maybe the issue really limited to KDP Select users.


I'm not in Select either, but my numbers were off too. So it is across the board. I got the same email as everyone else.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, my monthly report seems to be fixed now too. I made more than I thought, which is a nice surprise.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Jessy said:


> Yup, my monthly report seems to be fixed now too. I made more than I thought, which is a nice surprise.


My January monthly excel report is still waaay different to the figures on the Six Weekly reports. Right now I am out around 600 bucks!

I have sent them an urgent email!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

My Jan. monthly report was corrected - but the offering price, which the royalty is based on, is not the price of the book.  I don't have my books anwhere else so they can't be price matching.

This is also true in the UK monthly report.  My book price is $2.99.  Offering price is $1.79.  I don't understand where they get the Offering price.

I guess I'll write KDP a note.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

First, you can't compare the Excel spread sheet to your 6 weeks sales figures. January and February comingled a week. You need to look at your Month to Date sales (the top link) reports. There is a small line just above teh results that let's you see the previous month's numbers. THAT'S what you should compare the excel spreadsheet to. 

Mine are corrected, I picked up 1 sale, and about 1,000 free downloads. I expected most of them to be free downloads that were missing.... This tells me the glitch happened somewhere around the changing of the day between January 30th and January 31st. Whatever happened probably carried over into February as they were trying to sort out the mess. Also, don't forget it was deadline for tax reporting documentation for 1099s. I got mine last week, but I bet that made January more hectic.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

HAGrant said:


> I received the same Steph D. email. This scares me.
> 
> My US and UK numbers are about 30 lower on the Excel sheet (thanks to the people here who reported the problem -- I wouldn't have known because I never check the two reports against each other).
> 
> Amazon should have pulled the Excel sheets from the website since there was a question about accuracy.


On the January excel sheet, where my US total should be, all there is is a line of hexes. Is anyone else seeing this? Does anyone know what it means?

I have emailed KDP twice now, but have had no reply.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

The column is too narrow to display all the digits. Widen the column width in Excel and the number will appear. This is how Excel handles columns that can't accommodate the number. Play around with changing the width of various columns and you'll get feel for what happens.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Terrence OBrien said:


> The column is too narrow to display all the digits. Widen the column width in Excel and the number will appear. This is how Excel handles columns that can't accommodate the number. Play around with changing the width of various columns and you'll get feel for what happens.


Sorry Terence, but how do I widen the columns? Tried clicking and dragging, but that doesn't seem to work.

Thanks


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Alondo said:


> Sorry Terence, but how do I widen the columns? Tried clicking and dragging, but that doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Thanks


Don't worry, I worked out how to do it. Thanks!

KB is such a useful resource!!! 

Mark


----------

